# New 29bhs With Havana Interior



## Dean_P (Mar 20, 2006)

Hi everone I have been lurking around here for some time now and have finally decided on buying an Outback 29BHS.

Does anyone have, or can point me to, pictures of a 29BHS (or any Outback model) with the havana interior. We like the fawn but really want the havanna.

My wife and I would like to see more Pictures before we actually place the order.

Thanks
Dean & Dawn


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Lakeshore RV has a 29BHS listed on the RVTrader.com website with pictures, but it looks like the Jasmine interior.

The 2006 OB brochure has Havana in the brochure's main picture, but in a different unit. It looks like the Havana has more of a "fabric" look to it, whereas the Jasmine or Fawn look like the principle fabric is a "leatherette" on the couch cushions.

Any owners chime in please!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I remember someone on here talking about the Havana interior a few weeks ago.

I think it ended at that fabric not being available until later in the year.??

Steve


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I believe the Havana replaced Desert Rose as the only all fabric option. The 25RSS I ordered in Desert Rose was recently delivered and may be one of the last ones coming off the line. Not sure when production is starting with the new Havana choice.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

We own an 06 29BHS with a fawn interior. We had seen the havana interior at the show I really like it, but my DW wanted the lighter interior. Either one the unit is great. We got ours late October and went out 3 times through the middle of November and it worked great even in 20 degree weather. I will be waking it up this coming weekend to travel to delaware for the kids easter break. Hoping the weather a little south will be better than NY.

Congrats on the decision and selection of a nice TT.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Dean_P,

action Welcome to the site. sunny I haven't seen any pics of the new color. Maybe someone has some and can post them. I know you will enjoy the new Outback. Post often and let us see some pics when you get it.


----------



## dancinmon (Oct 5, 2004)

We have a new 27RLS on order with the Havana interior. It is scheuled to roll of the assembly line on 4/8/06. We asked the dealer to get us some samples so we could see it in real life in case we wanted to change colors and they came in last week. Ask your dealer if he can get some. The samples are only 6" x 6" but it looks really good. Very rich colors and would have looked really good with the darker wood grain flooring but Keystone has run out of it and are not ordering any more so we will have to settle for the lighter wood grain. However, the dealer called and apparently there are different dye lots and she requested the darkest one for us.

Havana will replace Desert Rose when it is gone. Dealer told us the new Havana should start being installed around the end of March or early April.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, Dean_P!* action 
You are to be commended for choosing the best darn travel trailer on the market!
Glad to have you aboard!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome DeanP to the group
I haven't seen the Havana interior either yet
And can't wait to see what it looks like

Don


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Welcome to our little slice in cyberspace!

As others have said, someone had a post a while back with pictures of the Havana color. It was all fabric...the Jasmine is a combo of fabric & naugahide. We've got the 25RSS in Jasmine....didn't know about the Havana when we bought. Probably would have waited 'till this Spring had we seen that first. Either way - you'll love your Outback. You'll find this site and the characters on it to be even better (hard to believe but true) !


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Can't help with picture of the interior, but I can offer you a

GREAT BIG OLE' WELCOME TO OUR SITE!!!

Hope you and your family have a great time with that Outback. Try to join a lcoal rally if you can...they are a great way to met a few of the people from the board and a to see some awesome mods in real life.


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

I was told yesterday, by the OB factory rep via the dealer, that (at least) the 26RS would not be available in Havana until late May or early June. That's the one we want too, but we don't want to give up spring camping waiting on it!


----------



## Dean_P (Mar 20, 2006)

Update

I got an email from Andy, the area factory representative, stating that our dealer will have units with the Havana interior in early April. He also said that the Havana was indeed all cloth. It looks like we will be camping very soon. We will be placing the order this weekend.

Thanks for all the Responses
Dean


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> action *Welcome to Outbackers, Dean_P!* action
> You are to be commended for choosing the best darn travel trailer on the market!
> Glad to have you aboard!
> 
> ...


Welcome to the group and good luck choosing your trailer.

Thor


----------



## beancounter (Jan 22, 2006)

Welcome!

Here's the link to the 2006 Brochure in pdf. Look at page 2 in the center for a pic of the Havana Interior.

2006 Outback Brochure Link


----------



## Mike Breul (Mar 28, 2006)

Dean_P said:


> Hi everone I have been lurking around here for some time now and have finally decided on buying an Outback 29BHS.
> 
> Does anyone have, or can point me to, pictures of a 29BHS (or any Outback model) with the havana interior. We like the fawn but really want the havanna.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike Breul (Mar 28, 2006)

Dean_P said:


> Hi everone I have been lurking around here for some time now and have finally decided on buying an Outback 29BHS.
> 
> Does anyone have, or can point me to, pictures of a 29BHS (or any Outback model) with the havana interior. We like the fawn but really want the havanna.
> 
> ...


Hello Dean and Dawn. I have been lurking around around also and finally took the plunge! My wife and I just went to the dealer to see our new 29FBHS with Havana interior. It came in today and we will pick it up on Thursday. We didn't like the Dusty Rose (purple), the Fawn was OK but we both really like the Havana. Also, couldn't really get with the green (Jasime). I am a little weak on computerese and am having a struggle with the web page but think I could send you some pictures next week after picking it up.

Take Care 
Mike


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Mike Breul,

action Welcome to the site. sunny You might want to make a post in the New Member Check In section  CLICK HERE and tell us all about your TV/TV. Post often.


----------



## Dean_P (Mar 20, 2006)

Welcome, Mike!

I'm sure you will find a ton of information and answers on this site. Over the weekend, we finalized our decision and spoke to our local dealer who called in an order for a 29BHS with the Havana interior. We had hoped to be camping by the end of April; however, our Outback is estimated to take 8 weeks before it arrives here in Louisiana. We would love to see your pictures when you have a chance! Please post and tell us about your first outing in your new Outback.









Dean & Dawn


----------

